# Names you've been called...



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I've been called a very colorful variety of names in my lifetime  I think it's funny for the most part. Haters make my ego smile, lol. 

So what thoughtful titles have been bestowed upon you?


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

I've been called a good number of these, but I think I'd just laugh if anyone ever called me pale. XD


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

Dark Romantic said:


> I've been called a good number of these, but I think I'd just laugh if anyone ever called me pale. XD


Well, it's usually combined with another adjective, at least in my case.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

What on earth is a hoss? :shocked:


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

viva said:


> What on earth is a hoss? :shocked:


Horse. I've been called that, too.

EDIT: Wait, no, it's a badass. Still been called that, though :laughing:.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

viva said:


> What on earth is a hoss? :shocked:


Slang dictionary defines hoss as an overweight, crass woman, lol.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Most of the times I've heard someone call someone else "hoss" it wasn't meant as an insult at all and is always directed to males instead of females. It's more like a placeholder for "buddy" or something, usually when you wanna make a sarcastic comment (ie: "Don't work too hard, there, hoss," to a friend who appears to be slacking off).

Then again, we do things backwards here in the south (here, "cock" used to be slang for vagina), so maybe that's just a southern thang y'all.

My brother has called me pretty much all the others except maybe "****."


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> Slang dictionary defines hoss as an overweight, crass woman, lol.


I usually see this term applied to men, it happens a lot in gyms, where a big dude is sweating and stretching, and then a bigger dude passes by him, and the big dude tells his friend "WOAH! That's a hoss right there!
O-O"


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

Who said:


> Most of the times I've heard someone call someone else "hoss" it wasn't meant as an insult at all and is always directed to males instead of females.


Oops, you beat me to it.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Longdove said:


> I usually see this term applied to men, it happens a lot in gyms, where a big dude is sweating and stretching, and then a bigger dude passes by him, and the big dude tells his friend "WOAH! That's a hoss right there!
> O-O"


Where I was raised, it was applied to women. I only grew up in the hood though... what do I know?


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> Where I was raised, it was applied to women. I only grew up in the hood though... what do I know?


THAT is HARDCORE.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I have been called most of those names in my lifetime:
Bitch,Asshole,Cunt,Crazy,Stupid,Fat,Two-Faced,Pale,Anorexic,Mutha Fucka and Ugly

And most of them were used by my ex husband


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

The number one thing I have been called in a serious way
(meaning they actually meant it and were mad at me when
they said it) is arrogant. I was actually surprised to see
it on your list, because when I read the thread title, that
was the first one that popped into my head.

Of course, the people who called me this had always just got
their proverbial ass kicked by me (usually in a verbal exchange), 
so that was merely their best parting shot. I guess they 
thought they'd 'give me something to think about' by calling
me that. Like they wanted to try and sap some of my confidence
with it. Well, whereas my confidence _can be sapped, _that 
method has never done the trick.

After that, I'd have to say "Crazy". But no one ever actually
SAYS this when they mean it. They just _think_ it, but you can
_tell_ they're thinking it...and you've got to watch out for people
thinking you're crazy (in a serious way). People will actually
work together to get rid of you if anyone truly believes you 
are mentally unstable.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Dude, man, mietje, Midas, Jesus. Really.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I've been called about 70% of those names but it still hurts like shit everytime someone uses a quick one liner to put me down. Nasty names hurt :sad:


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

AussieChick said:


> I have been called most of those names in my lifetime:
> Bitch,Asshole,Cunt,Crazy,Stupid,Fat,Two-Faced,Pale,Anorexic,Mutha Fucka and Ugly
> 
> And most of them were used by my ex husband


I'm sorry you had to endure that kind of behaviour. At least you arn't with that loser anymore. I goddam hate name calling. Not much thought goes into it, its a cheap, lazy, cowardly and ugly way to shoot someone down emotionally.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

Not many actually, except in jest.

Once in middle school a boy named Kyle called me a jerk. And once when I was a lifeguard this dad called me a bitch because I wouldn't pass his daughter on the swim test because she for real couldn't swim. I do get called stubborn a lot (which is true), and people do call me out on how pale my skin is, but I don't feel like that's a name that they're calling me...it's just a fact.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Arrogant
Stubborn
Ugly
******


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

I've been called arrogant sometimes. And I felt bad and sad about it at the time. I consider this a serious accusation. Now I see I wasn't being arrogant, but rude. When something seems right to me, I may exaggerate and say it in a non-constructive way -- which is a really awful thing to do, a mistake I must avoid to commit. But I'm convinced I was actually right. Some people tend to react with name-calling when someone tells them unpleasant truths.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been called most of those, but it won't let me click more than one.


----------



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

_Arrogant
__Stubborn_
_Crazy_
_Two-faced

_All said to me/thought about me by totally different kinds of people, rarely are all of them together said/thought by 1 person.


----------



## cannibaltasticgummybear (Dec 29, 2011)

Bitch, bastard, arrogant, conniving, two-faced, ****, bitter, crazy, and anorexic. :3


----------



## Blood Rose (Nov 14, 2009)

MFW I've been called all of these things, except for anorexic.


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 8, 2012)

From the list: _Asshole, Bastard, Arrogant, Stubborn, Crazy, Bitter, Mutha Fucka, Fat, Anorexic_


I'm severely underweight with a BMI of 13.3, but I've been called fat because the person wasn't able to come up with anything else. He's three times heavier than I am, by the way.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

negative:
- arrogant
- asshole
- delusional
- pussy
- selfish 
- ***
- queer
- fairy
- fruitcake
- pedophile
- creeper
- pervert
- weird/awkward
- uppity
- ugly 
- racist (I'm tired of this phrase being tossed around so casually, accusing someone of being a racist is a big deal)

positive
- mutha fucka (usually this means a bad ass mutha fucka, a smooth mutha fuck or a shrewd mutha fucka. overall, if someone calls you mutha fucka, you're probably hustlin in some way, shape or form, so I consider it a compliment)
- big bro
- daddy
- big papa
- crazy legs
- tiger
- The Duke
- pretty boy (the person meant it as an insult LOL)
- pimp (again, this person meant it as an insult, but while I don't agree with what they do, I think pimps are bad ass lol)
- womanizer (obviously this one is not true in the least, but I was still kinda flattered nonetheless lol)
- pale brotha (inferring that my style of singing is a lot like a black man, which it is)


----------



## Emily Riddle (Jan 23, 2012)

- Fat
- Stupid
- Stubborn

Been teased as fat since elementary until now.
Called stupid and stubborn by my own mother.


----------



## berwolf16 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have been called a LOT more then that sadly


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

- Bitch
- Arrogant 
- Stupid
- Delusional
- Stubborn
- Crazy
- Ugly
- Fat
- Whore

There may be more, but so many I end up forgetting the specifics of it all~


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

Stubborn, Crazy, Stupid, Delusional, and two-faced xD


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

Does jokingly count, or should we only check if it was directed as an insult?



Bitch
Asshole
Stubborn
Crazy
Stupid
Pussy
Anorexic
Two-faced
Slut

Most of those were jokingly, and the only ones that really bothered me were "crazy" and "anorexic". "Stubborn" I've probably gotten the most, but that's a source of pride XDX


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

Stubborn and asshole. I'm also referred to as opinionated frequently and "twat" from time to time.


----------



## Apdenoatis (May 23, 2012)

Arrogant, stubborn, crazy, delusional, stupid, fat, slut.

First four by my ex. Stupid and fat by some stupid kid that actually had a big crush on me. Last one by some nut who thought having two relationships in 3 years designated one as a player.


----------



## hylogenesis (Apr 26, 2012)

It concerns me that I clicked a little over half the whole list.

...and yet, I shall do nothing to change.


----------



## SugarForBreakfast (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, after 9/11, I got called "Osama's son" and "terrorist" a lot. (I'm Indian)

Funny thing is, usually whenever I got/still get called something from the list of names on the poll, it's from my older sister.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

O.O I'm a 9, everyone thinks I'm awesome and totally lovable, don't they...

I was however the inspiration for this song so I did select mutha fucka.


----------



## NingenExp (Apr 4, 2011)

arrogant - It's not pretty common, even if it's true... I think I try hardly to be humble and that's why.
stubborn - From my family mostly.
crazy - It's a compliment for me and it's pretty common. I'm so fortunate. 
ugly - I was told once I was ugly. I'm going to admit I felt horrible.
bitter - I was called 'Grinch' by a cheesy teacher at high-school. I'll always be remembered as the only boy that said _I don't want to participate in the Xmas' gift exchange_ aka I-hate-Holidays-boy. So sweet *w*.
fat - Well, it's obvious because of my body size. It's mean, but I'm getting over it. I heard it several times years ago, when I was fatter. It has nearly dissappeared, because I exercise more nowadays, but there's still some work that needs to be done ;D.
conniving - It's funny, honestly.

Some others:
intolerant
commonplace
I hate them both


----------



## ThatUglyGirl (Jun 18, 2012)

I've been called several of the names on the list, but the only ones that bother me are stupid and ugly, one because it's so far from true and the other because it's too true.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

I remember being called an asshole, a bastard, a ****, a stubborn idiot, and a delusional child. Oh, and I can't forget 'selfish'; that one was quite humorous considering the fact that I'm going through four years of college for a job with low pay and loud children. Anyway, several of these I hear on a more constant basis, either from someone else or from myself.


----------



## Polymaniac (Apr 8, 2012)

What an impressive list.

Anyway, I've been called *arrogant, stupid, and stubborn*​.

I wouldn't say that the first two are particularly accurate, but I am very stubborn.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

I've been called 75% of these! My sister has such a colourful vocabulary!


----------



## junshibuya (Feb 4, 2010)

_Arrogant, stubborn, stupid, careless, _and what more I forget,
for careless, yes, because i really hate detail & routine thing, that can make be more stupid & blank. 
about stupid, more about that i not interest in the thing and leave it behind and forget about it.
_Arrogant & stubborn_, yeah, i thing everybody have this side, just is big or small. in my case it will big if attack me directly.


----------



## Elfhunter57 (Jun 11, 2012)

ive been called stupid but im typically smarter than the people who call me that


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

I've been called arrogant, sociopathic, a liar, evil, a prick, an asshole, a bastard, and various others.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Bitch-by my classmates.
Asshole-by my classmates.
Cunt-by my classmates.
Arrogant-by my mom.
Crazy-by my classmates.
Ugly-by my classmates.
****-by my classmates and my mom(jokingly, because I dont do my hair, and my hair is short.)
Fat-by my classmate.

All names been called in over the resent year. Impressive, huh?

Other names are: A liar, bitter, delusional, narcissistic, a mouse (ikr), a cow, weird, perverted, satan worshipper, rude, lazy, lesbian, obnoxious... And an extrovert.


----------



## kaychivers (May 7, 2012)

honey buns


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

It doesn't seem I've been called all that bad, but then, I never remember this stuff because I ignore it in the first place or get angry at the person.


----------



## josie18 (Jun 30, 2012)

i have been called many names too ....i think people name-call especially when they feel threatened or when pissed off.. my opinion lol. i've been on the receiving end and i've also name called people. doesn't make me feel good about that becuase i know how it feels.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Not 'anorexic' strictly speaking, but someone did call me a 'skinny mother fucker' once. Weird form of insult.


----------



## Polymaniac (Apr 8, 2012)

I forgot to add that I've been called asshole as well.


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

Arrogant
Bitch
Stubborn
Crazy
Stupid
Delusional
Bitter
Fat
Anorexic
Slut

Funny enough, it was the people who've given personal insults who've come the closest to actually hurting me... the ones who used the ones mentioned above have mostly been ignored.

On the other hand, I have pretty much no self esteem and don't really care what people think of me unless I actually like them... so, it never really bothered me getting called those names... I've called myself a lot worse, and I'm of the mentality that when you've survived worse, lesser offenses kind of become easier to deal with by comparison as, if you survived something worse, you can survive this.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

*Let me see: *

-Bitch: check, in a good way;
-Asshole: check, because of my dark humor and because of my attitude of *try to make everybody happy* when it's not the moment, also I can't stop laughing sometimes; 
-Cunt: nope;
-Bastard: yeap, during arguments; 
-Arrogant: some people yeah would say I am cause the way I speak... well too bad; 
-Stubborn: check, I am in general;
-Crazy: check, in a good way; 
-Stupid: yeap - people mistype see the good side of things with 'stupidity'; 
-Delusional: nope, but I am aware that I can fall in delusional thoughts; 
-Ugly: check - people hate the face i make to pictures lol; 
-Bitter: check;
-Mutha Fucka: YEAP - by crazy friends ahah;
-Pussy: yeap - i run away from everything that provides me anxiety or makes me insecure;
-****: hm no;
-Fat: NOPE lol; 
-Anorexic: Yeap, I have a fast metabolism; 
-Conniving: Nop; 
-Two-faced: yes -.-:
-Slut: Yes, in a good way during a joke xD;
-Whore: Yeap - same as above.


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

*Conniving* and *Stubborn *- Names my friends would always call me.

*Arrogant*, _*Bitter*_, and *Delusional - *ones that I'm calling myself (at times)


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

It's more like what names have I NOT been called. :tongue: 

By the way, I love the snoopy the cat avatar above me! That cat is sooo cute.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

It's more like what names have I NOT been called. :tongue: 

By the way, I love the snoopy the cat avatar above me! That cat is sooo cute.


----------



## Lex Kinast (Jul 2, 2012)

I've been called a lot of names, because some people just spew insults. Especially online. Can't remember them all. I know I have been called stubborn, and I have been sworn at (called a bitch and such). Also,called "psycho", "crazy", "space cadet", "stupid", "retard", "ditzy", "instigator", "clumsy", "freak", "trouble-maker", "smart ass" and a few others. Shrugs.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

I've been called "stubborn" and I admit that I am and I've been called "crazy" and .. well... I am that too. I've also been called dangerous .But none in a mean kinda way. On the other hand , I've been called bitch by one of my friends after I told her that her bf is cheating on her and she is stupid to still be with him . Things got a bit ugly between us . She became very mean to me. But that's all I know that was said to my face.


----------



## Eleven (Oct 1, 2011)

I've never had someone use the word "****," but I have been falsely accused of being a lesbian several times, so I checked **** anyway haha.


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

Stubborn, crazy, and stupid.
I am pretty stubborn and my dad used to call me out on that.
My friends call me crazy in a good way.
If you grow up with a brother and sister you get pretty used to insults like stupid, jerk, and idiot.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

I never told anyone before, but once some random asshole on the street called me ugly. That really hurt at the time. I think I was maybe 15 or 16, and my self-esteem wasn't that great. It made me feel like shit. I don't know why anyone would do that to another human being.


----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan (Feb 19, 2012)

I've been called almost all of these by my friends. I don't get genuine insults often, but when I do it's usually a combination of words. Example: You're a bitch-ass pussy motha fucka.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Promethea said:


> bitch, whore/slut, "white girl" (not merely pointing out a fact, i assure you), lazy, psycho, crazy, controlling, manipulative, sneaky, cradle robber, scary, mean, evil, rude, self-centered, bitter, conniving, narcissistic, vain, selfish, "titties", c-nasty, plain nasty, cruel, prissy, snob (as fucking IF), bully, dirty, predator, bipolar, nag, alcoholic, steamroller, anorexic (in all fairness, i was), delusional, satanic/devil worshiper, cheater, liar, violent, headcase, typical, ****, nazi, predictable, fake, arrogant, greedy, pushy, demanding, hurtful.. i could think of more, but that will suffice.


>"titties"

What the fuck?


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

Navi said:


> I stalked your profile because I'm creepy like that.
> And all I can say is, WTF?
> You're obviously not ugly.
> 
> Where was this?


Haha, no problem! Thanks 

At the time I looked a lot different though. I had really short boy hair, wore crooked glasses (couldn't afford to buy new ones at the time).

Not sure what you mean by where so I'll give you all the details: Broad Street, Newark, New Jersey, USA. x)


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

All of them but 5.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

I was called "big-headed" in middle school by the girl I liked. I cried later that day.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

I usually characterize myself as an arrogant asshole and others sometimes call me stubborn. That's not so bad. My sister used the following words to sum me up: stubborn, intellectual, eccentric, clever, reassuring, and reliable. I said that the eccentric and clever tag-team is redolent of Willy Wonka or something. She didn't care for that joke for some reason. For an ESFJ, though, she has some mad insight. Well, that's my left handed compliment for the day. :crazy:


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

this is awesome


----------



## fievre (Mar 10, 2010)

The only one I've heard from more than one person is "ice queen."


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Bitch and Crazy, or Crazy Bitch.


----------



## NuthatchXi (Jul 18, 2012)

Stubborn. And crazy, but it wasn't meant in a bad way.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Stubborn, crazy, and stupid.  I'm the first two, certainly. But as for the last one, I may have no common sense, but I'm not stupid. XD


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

I heard "ugly" a lot in my middle/secondary school days. I can't say that I disagree actually, I was pretty odd looking in my early teens. If I could go back in time and give myself a makeover and a kick in the ass, I would.


----------



## bluhorizon (Sep 17, 2012)

I've been called plenty but ugly and bitch are easily the top ones. Bitch rolls off of me for the most part but ugly stings the most.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

bitter stubborn asshole cunt


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Diphenhydramine said:


> bitter stubborn asshole cunt


Was that four separate epithets or one elaborate phrase? :tongue:


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

unctuousbutler said:


> Was that four separate epithets or one elaborate phrase? :tongue:


 Usually theyre combined in some form or another !


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Arrogant really scores fairly high among the LeaT haters XD And I don't even try to be.


----------



## Pachacutie (Aug 27, 2010)

Stubborn, weird, fat, Bitch, slow.

People are so polite.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been called all of them except fat. Probably arrogant and bitch win out, with anorexic a close third.

This list needs "******". People love to call me that...


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

All of the above.
Also ******, *******, subhuman, tease, frigid, psycho, possessed, special snowflake and I'm sure there's others.


----------



## Konigsberg (May 10, 2012)

I'm called cold, dry and rude all the time. Emotionless, bitch. Yep


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Navi said:


> >"titties"
> 
> What the fuck?


Maybe she had big tits


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

DictionaryBook said:


> Maybe she had big tits


I know Promethea has an hourglass figure. 
But that's still an odd name.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Stubborn, Stupid, Fat


----------

